# Repeatedly doing daft things...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Every night I come out of the tube station and put my ticket through the barrier. As I come through, I then put my ticket back in its holder and back in my pocket.

I then walk all of about 20 yards and get my ticket out again to put through the barrier at the train station.

I mean, it's not massively annoying, but I know that I need to use my ticket again, yet every day I forget and put it back in my pocket. And despite thinking 'right, I'll not do that tomorrow', I always do.

Anyone do owt similar - or is it just me that's the numpty?


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

When paying for something from a shop, using the switch card, I always get wallet out hand over the card and put my wallet back in my arse pocket, only to have to take it back out again to return the card and recipt. Annoying habit.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

get an oyster card no more putting the ticket in the machine


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Every other day I forget to put my company pass back into my wallet. I always remember about two minutes after leaving my house, but I'm always running late, so I don't go back to get it. I then have to sign in with security which takes about 5 minutes. Drives me mad.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

When you're banging in a nail or tightening a bolt/screw/nut bending or forcing something theres always that time when you think i should leave it now but no you have to give one more turn/push/pull or whatever and crack the fucking thing breaks [smiley=bomb.gif] ooh that drives me nucking futs [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Stopping the car in front of my garage, taking the keys out of the ignition,
getting out and walking to the garage door......only to realise that I separated my door keys from the car keys 3 months ago and the garage door key is in my coat pocket in the car :?

Note to self - When I get my car back, put the garage key on the car keyring so I can avoid being this stupid _every_ night :wink: :roll: (then again if a thief nicks only one set of keys he won't be able.......... oh, I don't know :? )


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> get an oyster card no more putting the ticket in the machine


That would work, but I'm too lazy and keep forgetting to sort it out... :roll:



brayboy said:


> When paying for something from a shop, using the switch card, I always get wallet out hand over the card and put my wallet back in my arse pocket, only to have to take it back out again to return the card and recipt. Annoying habit.


Yup - do that one too.


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

sitting in front of the 'puter when the dogs are barking at the door to go out  :? [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

When you realise that you've gone commando with button fly jeans :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

nutts said:


> When you realise that you've gone commando with button fly jeans :?


And I thought they were mohair undies you were wearing.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Remembering roll-on/bodyspray after putting my t-shirt on , then deciding whether to get undressed and do it properly or try to put it on without touching my clothes making a mental note that tomorrow...

I will remember BEFORE I get dressed or I have to get undressed thus making me late.

Of course.... I don't remember, and always put it on after I'm dressed.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Read certain posts from people on here.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

eat a whole packet of jaffa cakes when I open them. its imposible to just eat one, so I don't buy them anymore :x


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Wow, some people on here do enjoy living dangerously :roll:

Today, I drove at 80mph on the motorway


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Kell said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > When you realise that you've gone commando with button fly jeans :?
> ...


I thought he had a maggot on the front of his jeans :lol:


----------



## ^Vicky^ (Oct 26, 2004)

Kell said:


> Every night I come out of the tube station and put my ticket through the barrier. As I come through, I then put my ticket back in its holder and back in my pocket.
> 
> I then walk all of about 20 yards and get my ticket out again to put through the barrier at the train station.
> 
> ...


Yeah but no but yeah but no but SHUT UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Why Miss Pollard, but you're beautiful.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Double checking that the front door is locked at night, even if I know I locked it :?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Staying up late :roll:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Before going out, checking the front door is locked from the inside, going out the back door and as I go to the garage checking the front door from the outside...........just in case [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Talking to inanimate objects. Incessantly.

It really should stop.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

t7 said:


> Staying up late :roll:


I agree.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Getting up early [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

oh... and did I mention that thing about a certain primate that requires regular discipline... :wink:

[smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

PaulS said:


> Wow, some people on here do enjoy living dangerously :roll:
> 
> Today, I drove at 80mph on the motorway


What? In your Pontiac GTO?? Doesn't it have a limiter on it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

Believing anything that a man says [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :wink:

:-*

[smiley=dunce2.gif] Some women never learn


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

just 'popping' on to the internet (usually ******** and Pistonheads) for a quick 5 minute look before getting on with the many jobs that need doing around the house.....

.....then at midnight dragging myself off so I can go to bed with only 6 hours of sleep ahead of me

When will I realise it is IMPOSSIBLE to go on the internet for 5 minfor anything less than all of the available time I have...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

erm Flip?? Just after 11pm and up after 7am is hardly late and early :?

Party hard dude :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Wow, some people on here do enjoy living dangerously :roll:
> 
> Today, I drove at 80mph on the motorway


OK - so I should have said 'stupid insignificant little things that you do despite knowing you shouldn't.'

But it wouldn't fit in the subject line.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Leaving my bloody mobile phone at home!! :x


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

When staying in hotels while on business trips I have this stupid STUPID habit of watching TV until really silly hours even though I have to get up early 

I don't watch much tv at home. The programmes that are on in the hotel room are usually shite (most of my travel is abroad).. I don't know why I do it but i ALWAYS regret it .. and whats worse is I KNOW im going to regret it while watching tv but I do nothing about it.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

the other thing about hotels is how you nick all of the freebees, but you know full well that they are a pile of $h!t and that all you are doing is adding to the weight you have to carry and as soon as you unpack them you will throw them straight in the bin!!


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

and lugging around portable bl**dy computers - they are not portable at all - mine weighs abotu 4kg, probably more by the time I add the weight of the bag, disks that I will 'need' and all of the other 'essential' crap.

So what happens? Every business trip I take it because I am sure it will come in handy   and I have some vision of me sitting in the hotel room until the wee small hours typing away all my reports while it is fresh in my mind.

What is the reality? I carry this brick around getting curvature of the spine from all the weight, get to the hotel room and stick it in a corner. Then every evening I find someone to have a good drink or meal with before comming back and watching too much TV (yes I do that too). At the end of the trip I carry the thing back again without ever having taken it out of its bag!!

I will still take it next time though


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Well what harm will another glass of red wine do :wink:


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

In hotels, I'll set the alarm on my watch, hang it on the arm of a lamp near the bedhead. Get up and turn watch off then leave it on the arm of the lamp. Did it for the 4th time whilst on holiday this year!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Holidays,alarm calls why? :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I frequently find myself repeating the same journey half a mile up the road before thinking *oh shit gotta turn around think I left my hair straighteners on*, panicking thinking when I get back home my bedroom is going to be on fire. When darftly, I unlplug them as habit without thinking everytime I use them .


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Antwerpman said:


> and lugging around portable bl**dy computers - they are not portable at all - mine weighs abotu 4kg, probably more by the time I add the weight of the bag, disks that I will 'need' and all of the other 'essential' crap.
> 
> So what happens? Every business trip I take it because I am sure it will come in handy   and I have some vision of me sitting in the hotel room until the wee small hours typing away all my reports while it is fresh in my mind.
> 
> ...


I am seriously thinking about buying an OQO or one of those smaller tablet pc's... for exactly the reasons you have stated above!


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

How about spending Â£130 on clinique toiletries and then using regular soap to shave instead of turning around 70 degrees and reaching up on the shelf for the Clinique M shaving gel.

Finally got it right this morning!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

pas_55 said:


> :wink: Holidays,alarm calls why? :wink:


So we don't miss breakfast!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Leaving my bloody mobile phone at home!! :x


Bliss.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Always seeming to have just _too _many things to carry about my person as I go to and from car/house - mobile, pda, briefcase, gym bag, overnight bag, wallet, house keys, car keys, CDs, glasses, sunglasses, coat - any shopping etc. THEN getting to car/house with hands full and key usually inaccessable in the 'wrong' pocket.

Chattels; they just weigh you down.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I remembered this morning, just thought I'd share that with you all.

It's a good day today, had the (condemned) Aga fixed this morning and it's lovely and warm in here now.

Taxed the car.
Did the banking.
Remembered to post the registers.

And have finished the ironing in the same week I did the washing


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

barely_legal said:


> And did the ironing in the same week I did the washing


Tim is a lucky boy!

wish my missus did the ironing


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> wish my missus did the ironing


Me too


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > wish my missus did the ironing
> ...


Time for a change boys. :wink:

Get one like mine...who does it for me.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Dubcat said:


> When staying in hotels while on business trips I have this stupid STUPID habit of watching TV until really silly hours even though I have to get up early
> 
> I don't watch much tv at home. The programmes that are on in the hotel room are usually shite (most of my travel is abroad).. I don't know why I do it but i ALWAYS regret it .. and whats worse is I KNOW im going to regret it while watching tv but I do nothing about it.


And I thought it was just me did this!

Mind you some of those German late night channels are almost worth it


----------

